# Lifegard Modular Filtration System?



## mbrearley (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm thinking about upgrading my filtration on my 75G fresh water tank. I was looking for something where I could run hoses down to my basement on a shelf and have the filter setup there (app. 8 to 10 feet below top of the water line).

The modular design is appealing because I can add on later.

Right now, in order to keep up with my messy mollies, I have a bio-wheel 330, 170 and a Magnum 350 canister. I think I'd be fine without the 170, but it was there from the beginning and I figured it wasn't hurting anything.

One problem I have with my current filters is that I have a sand substrate (Tahitian Moon Sand) and occasionally the fish will stir it up and when it gets sucked into the filters that have the impellers right there before any filtration, it causes things to wear out quickly)

Any thoughts, ideas, comments? 

I'm not looking to spend too much (trying to keep it under $250).

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can put a sponge prefilter in the tank on any intake tube. You do have to rinse it frequently, though.


----------

